

TwitterAuth: Plugin for Near-Instant Twitter Rails Apps - mbleigh
http://intridea.com/2009/3/23/twitter-auth-for-near-instant-twitter-apps

======
ivankirigin
Twitter OAuth definitely needs to be renamed Twitter Connect. If you don't
have a Tipjoy account, check out how easy the signup is by going to
<http://tipjoy.com/> and clicking the Twitter banner.

That's just so ridiculously easy, it should be highlighted by twitter. They're
a bit distracted I guess with their meteoric growth to market this properly.

~~~
mbleigh
I think the problem is that OAuth isn't usually touted as a sign-on standard,
only an "access API info" standard. With a couple tiny tweaks OAuth could be a
standard that allows for this kind of "Connect" protocol for any web
application.

Specifically, all that would need to happen to make this perfect is for OAuth
requests for a user that already have an access token automatically push
through to the callback phase instead of requiring a "re-allow" of the
client's services. This wouldn't conflict with the OAuth spec in any way that
I'm aware of.

~~~
_pius
Looks great! One suggestion though: it'd be nicer if the plugin used module
mixins rather than class inheritance to decorate the User model with your
TwitterAuth functionality.

